# CloudREADY OS



## theFOoL (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone here Tried the OS? I'm buying Cheap Laptops off eBay for my Testing for one of the Devs. on the Team. So far I've installed the OS on 4 Laptops and my Desktop with Linux MINT Serena as Dual-Boot Configuration

*




*

Here's my Guide to which I created *LINK


*


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks for sharing. i'm off to read it.

edit : that was my first experience with a chrome book like OS.

Neverware is kind enough to provide a virtual machine to test cloudready (https://neverware.zendesk.com/hc/en...n-Official-CloudReady-Virtual-Machine-Images- )


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 11, 2017)

Yep Indeed. I'm the only guy around the Forum just trying to help with my knowledge of Computers and this OS. Too bad there's only one/two Mods on the *Forum *


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting read and in the first instance sounds like it will give old computers a new lease on life.


----------



## GeoDragon (Jun 26, 2017)

Have a few old laptops at the house, I'll have to give this a try. Sent it to a few people in the office that want to try it out too.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah it's great for that Purpose as well. Updated my Link to Guide


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2017)

They just updated the Dev Build to 60! They brought back the Click to Touch on the Touch Pad again. Was on 56 Stable but since 57 they changed code so but I'm happy now


----------

